# Radar Detectors



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

i do a lot of highway traveling and i would like to purchace a new radar detector... what is the best model on the market today?


----------



## NerfBall (Dec 20, 2001)

Im in for an answer too... 
also, I know its vain, but if there is a model that has lights that will blend with the blue/red interior, that would be better.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Radar Detectors (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

I run a solo II, the battery operated one.
It always goes off before my friend's valentine one, and I can use mine quickly between cars, or on a motorcycle.
Batteries last about month and a half for 2 aa's. THere is a power cord solution, too.


----------



## kurolap (Jan 5, 2006)

are these things even legal?!
and how do they work


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (kurolap)*

they are legal in 42 states i believe.... it just picks up the scattered lasar and radar from speed guns... thats all some have jammers which will show up as an error on the gun and those are illeagal in a lor more states from what i believe


----------



## kurolap (Jan 5, 2006)

Canada.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The general consensus is that the Escort Passport 8500 x50 and the Valentine One are the best out there. On the Escort, you can get it with either a red display or a blue display. I have red, but only because it's about $30 cheaper than blue. Both would match very well.
Many an argument has erputed within the vwVortex forums about which of those two is the "best." This magazine says that's the best, that magazine says this is the best. In the end, it comes down to what you think works best for you. The V1 is a bit pricier, but you can attribute that to their "directional arrows." Personally, I got a good deal on the Escort and couldn't stand the bulky look of the V1, so I went with the Escort.
If you have a friend that works at BestBuy, they should be able to get the Escort for under $300 for you.


----------



## Mykul (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Radar Detectors (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I run a solo II, the battery operated one.
It always goes off before my friend's valentine one, and I can use mine quickly between cars, or on a motorcycle.
Batteries last about month and a half for 2 aa's. THere is a power cord solution, too.

Sounds pretty nice to me. I've never been pulled over before (it helps that I drove a beat up ford explorer before this







) but I don't want to start getting those points on my liscense. So I'm seriously considering something like this.
How much does that one you have go for?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Radar Detectors (Mykul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mykul* »_
Sounds pretty nice to me. I've never been pulled over before (it helps that I drove a beat up ford explorer before this







) but I don't want to start getting those points on my liscense. So I'm seriously considering something like this.
How much does that one you have go for?

Well, you know...
The best way to avoid it is to just not be noticed. A radar detector is just nice to have at times, but it is in no way going to save you. You have to save yourself.


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Radar Detectors (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

Getting pulled over for a speeding ticket can ruin more than your day, it can ruin your insurance premiums, and worse put an incremental hurt on your license. Get a radar detector - I have used Escorts for over 10 years of serious, safe, and uninterrupted driving. Half of this is due to having a good detector, the other is intelligent driving and stealth. Good Luck


----------



## Ripskin (Aug 30, 2005)

IMO the V1 is a waste of money. Two of the boss's for a company I did some work for had them and while neat they were more confusing to just quickly glace at and way too much money
I bought my blue x850 off Ebay for 200 after shipping, brand new in box. Thing works like a charm, all the stuff V1 claim's sets it apart these have, except for the (useless imo) directional arrow's. 
I know the 850 picks up about half the signals before the V1 and a few times the V1 will pick up sooner. But the display, display modes, function modes, quality, range, ease of use, aesthetics made me go and stick with the x850. No need to blow 400 + on a radar detector


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Radar Detectors (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

I have a beltronics rx65 pro it is rated the best and it performs awesome and you can disable X band and it is the only detector with KU band.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Radar Detectors (cbpagent)*

what is KU band... i know that in chicago all the police use Ka band is there a difference.... and for that matter.... which should i really be looking for. I know that the X and K bands dont really mean much... atleast in the city...


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Radar Detectors (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

Here is probably the best review By Radar Roy he has a video of the differences between the escort 8500 X50 and RX65. By the way they have the same processor and are the same company (bel owns escort) except the RX65 is newer with more bells and whistles.
http://www.radarbusters.com/pr...5.asp


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Radar Detectors (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

KU band is european band although it is used here in Tucson. I have picked up a motorcycle cop and patrol car using it. So it is out there you just might not know if you don't have the technology.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Radar Detectors (cbpagent)*

good to know thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vespa13 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Radar Detectors (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

My V1 has saved my bacon more times than I can count. Designed and built by the guy that built the first escort. He left to make the V1.


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Radar Detectors (vespa13)*

I'm satisfied with my Escort Passport 8500.


----------



## kawi636 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Radar Detectors (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

v-1


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

not to be a dick... but to be fair to everyone else.... 
mkV content?


----------



## RAST (Jan 19, 2006)

My V-1 has saved me many, many times. And more than a few times thanks only to knowing how many and where the radars were.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RAST)*

I got a V-1 for Christmas and have already been saved by the thing numerous times. In some of those cases, the amount of warning time was extraordinary!!!
V-1 all the way!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (CrssEyedNSmilin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrssEyedNSmilin* »_not to be a dick... but to be fair to everyone else.... 
mkV content?

Agreed, perhaps a Car lounge topic... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Radar Detectors (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I run a solo II, the battery operated one.
It always goes off before my friend's valentine one, and I can use mine quickly between cars, or on a motorcycle.
Batteries last about month and a half for 2 aa's. THere is a power cord solution, too.

i also have a cordless solo2 and i love it. definentlly worth the money. they're around 300 bucks. its one of the best cordless detectors out there.
other than radar and laser (which is difficult to detect) in police cars, there are still other ways which police can clock your speed. so you have to watch out for those too. such as from helicopters or airplanes, timing traffic from one point to another, etc.


_Modified by snowboardegn at 4:39 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Radar Detectors (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

I have used a Valentine One since they first came out, and it has saved my rear dozens of times. Besides being able to send in the V1 for upgrades when the police radar systems change, once you live with the V1's directional arrows, you'll never consider another brand of detector.
AFAIK, every other detector on the market can only respond to one police radar signal at a time—the closest (or strongest) one. The arrows on the V1 not only tell you where multiple radar units are, but which one is the greatest "danger" to you. This feature is very valuable when you know you have a radar car in front of you—and another one tries to sneak up behind you. Or what about coming up on a radar car, getting an alert, driving by (and then speeding up)—and finding a second radar car around a bend a few hundred yards ahead? The V1 alerted me about both units, so I maintained my speed knowing there was a second radar unit ahead, but the guys in the minivans with the cheaper detectors who passed me after the first radar car got nailed by the second radar car. The entertainment value of watching that happen is priceless.








I have owned Escort, Solo, and Bel units, and none have performed as well as the V1. I've even run them side-by-side on the windshield—or scouted out a trap and then drove through it repeatedly with different units to measure their effectiveness. The V1 has even warned me about a couple of laser units ahead, which the others never did.
Does a V1 cost more than the others? Yup—but that hundred-dollar differernce will look like pennies when you see how much one ticket (and the resulting insurance cost increase) will cost you.


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Radar Detectors (spa2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spa2k* »_ I have owned Escort, Solo, and Bel units, and none have performed as well as the V1. I've even run them side-by-side on the windshield—or scouted out a trap and then drove through it repeatedly with different units to measure their effectiveness. The V1 has even warned me about a couple of laser units ahead, which the others never did. 

This sounds quite convincing to me. 
How do you know your not getting a false signal? Those can be annoying, the detector beeping continuously that is.


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Radar Detectors (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

Ordered my "Valentine one" today, Woo Hoo!
After much research and shopping around I ordered the "V ONE". Paid $552.00 including tax and brokerage fee's and overnight service. I'll let you know how good it works, but truth be told, the only ones I've ever used were budget units like "Uniden" and radio shack jobbers, which were more annoying than anything.


----------

